# Rich Rebel



## madhector (28 November 2008)

Anyone have any offspring of his? I work with one but she is definatly her mother's daughter! 

Going to look at one tomorrow who is by him and interested to hear any info about him/his offspring. 


Also any one know where I can find a photo of him?




Thanks


----------



## ccooxxyy (28 November 2008)

A friend has a 5yo by him, he is a real nice sort, quite laid back and willing to learn.


----------



## eventrider23 (28 November 2008)

I love Rich Rebel babies....have ridden quite a few but my absolute fave was a little event horse called Rich Edward that my old boss used to event.  He was only about 15.1 but would think nothing of jumping fences over 1.50!!!  He was soo fun to ride....like a bouncy rubber ball!!!  He evented with her up to Intermediate and came 5th at Weston one star in beating the likes of Lucinda Fredericks' Mr Alligator (now 3 star), and now 4 star horses such as Little Tiger, Watership Down and Barry's Best, who all finished lower down the order in 2004.  Unfortunately he only did a couple of events in 2005 and was then sold to a Young Rider in Italy so I have no idea what he went on to do.

This was him: http://queenholme.com/pj.htm


----------



## Violet (28 November 2008)

Tubber Rebel ridden by Dag Albert at the Beijing Olympics is by Rich Rebel.


----------



## Violet (29 November 2008)

Some more information about him.
Rich Rebel statistics click on appproved Thoroughbred stallions and scroll down the list to Rich Rebel.
Approved stallion information Rich Rebel upload document and go to Rich Rebel (alphabetical order)


----------



## wench (11 December 2008)

I know one... and its not very nice


----------



## TURBOBERT (20 December 2008)

We have a lovely R R mare - who has a two year old offpring by Weston Justice.  Both really nice genuine horses.


----------



## bethsneddon (11 April 2010)

hia, i am getting one of his offspring soon i think on loan, his name is Templemore Rebel.


----------



## tigers_eye (11 April 2010)

eventrider, I have worked out the italian federation's database, kind of, there are two listings for that horse, both under the same rider, he's been 11th in a 2* this year so seems to be doing well! 

http://www.fise.it/index.php?id=896&cav=TEM07611


----------



## madhector (11 April 2010)

Freaky seeing this post again, must have been over a year ago that I origionally posted it! Bought the Rich Rebel that I went to see.... that would be Blaze!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 April 2010)

Tigers Eye...thanks for that!!!  So glad to know he is happy and well!!!!


----------



## WolfGirl132 (1 March 2011)

I've just brought a horse, and his Father was called Rich Rebel, I thought I'd look into it. His show name is Rebel's Gold too keep his family name.
He's really calm horse, really sweet, an amazing jumper 
2 years he has done natural horsemanship.
Everyone loves him


----------



## mongy46 (11 February 2014)

My horse is supposed to be by Rich Rebel, he is such a lovely horse. 
I am really keen to find out where he was born, he has a TB microchip but doesn't seem to be registered anywhere.
I know he was bought from Dunmanway fair.

If anyone can help me to find who bred him I would be so grateful.


----------

